# Is this okay TSH?



## theone2 (Nov 15, 2012)

I currently have a TSH of 3.93. 
I have a lot of the symptoms relating to thyroid problems as well.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

theone2 said:


> I currently have a TSH of 3.93.
> I have a lot of the symptoms relating to thyroid problems as well.


Yes, Your TSH indicates that you may be hypo.

You should request more labs to be drawn. Free T-3 and Free T-4 as well as a TPO antibody test will tell you for sure.


----------



## theone2 (Nov 15, 2012)

I had the free t3 and free t4 which was "normal". Have not had the tpo yet


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Request copies of your labs - I can guarantee you they are not "normal" in range maybe, but not "normal".


----------



## theone2 (Nov 15, 2012)

TSH 3.93 Range: 0.40-4.50
Free T4 1.3 Range: 0.8-1.8
Free T3 3.4 Range: 2.3-4.2


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

TSH 3.48 (.35-5.5) and I feel AWFUL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

theone2 said:


> TSH 3.93 Range: 0.40-4.50
> Free T4 1.3 Range: 0.8-1.8
> Free T3 3.4 Range: 2.3-4.2


Your labs do peak my interest in that the FREE T3 is slightly above the mid-range(3.2)of the range given by your lab. To have the TSH where it is at does indicate that "probably" binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies are at work here thus causing your lab results to not reveal the nature of the problem.

These tests would be helpful and an ultra-sound is always a good idea.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

